# Battlefield 3: Nach Meinung der Bildzeitung ein "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel"



## FrankMoers (30. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Nach Meinung der Bildzeitung ein "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Nach Meinung der Bildzeitung ein "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel"


----------



## X3niC (30. Oktober 2011)

Das interessante ist das die Bild gleichzeitig auch Werbung für das Spiel macht... Ich zitiere:
"Rasante Gefechte, wilde Panzerfahrten, dazu beeindruckende Grafikeffekte – „Battlefield 3“ macht einen Riesenspaß und damit eigentlich alles richtig. Wenn da nicht das datenschutzrechtlich bedenkliche Zusatzprogramm „Origin“ wäre, das unter Spielern für Aufregung sorgt."
Bild ist halt wirklich nur für humorvolles Lesen zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## Rushki (30. Oktober 2011)

Allein die Formulierung "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel", könnte von einem 5 jährigem stammen


----------



## TobiasHome (30. Oktober 2011)

Ok, mit dem Panzer durch London fahren mag umstritten sein, aber macht bestimmt Spaß 
Und wenn die BILD Battlefield 3 als "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" bezeichnet, dann muss es doch so sein, oder? Ich mein, keine andere Zeitung steht doch so sehr für seriösen Journalismus.


----------



## VileThings (30. Oktober 2011)

Seit wann steht die Bild denn bitte stellvertretend für die deutsche Print- und Medienlandschaft? Die PC Games ist doch auch ein Printmedium.


----------



## TobiasHome (30. Oktober 2011)

Rushki schrieb:


> Allein die Formulierung "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel", könnte von einem 5 jährigem stammen


 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man 5-jährige Praktikanten bei BILD beschäftigt, deren Formulierungen dann von den Redakteur-Zombies übernommen werden


----------



## Oelf (30. Oktober 2011)

zugegeben wer im glashaus sitzt sollte in den keller gehen zum vögeln aber das deutsch der bild liegt mal wieder auf augenhöhe mit der zielgruppe und liegt ist noch übertreiben.

im übrigen ist die bild keine zeitung


----------



## agentom (30. Oktober 2011)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es in Battlefield darum geht, Computer totzuschießen^^


----------



## FrankMoers (30. Oktober 2011)

VileThings schrieb:


> Seit wann steht die Bild denn bitte stellvertretend für die deutsche Print- und Medienlandschaft? Die PC Games ist doch auch ein Printmedium.


 
Ja, aber nach der Headline weiß wohl jeder, welche Sparte gemeint ist.


----------



## BeiserSchwab (30. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein höheres Maß fachlicher Inkompetenz ist hingegen vonnöten den Casual-Schrott mit 94% zu bewerten.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. Oktober 2011)

Da wird der deutsche Pöbel mal wider von der Bezugsquelle Nr.1 hinters Licht geführt,... Bild Zeitung eben,...


----------



## Luzinator (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Bild - Dumm schwätzen und keine Ahnung haben (wie immer)


----------



## Timy1984 (30. Oktober 2011)

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-Tests-PC-Battlefield-3-Review-PS3-Xbox-360-6560637.html

hmmmmm


----------



## Phone83 (30. Oktober 2011)

BeiserSchwab schrieb:


> Noch ein höheres Maß fachlicher Inkompetenz ist hingegen vonnöten den Casual-Schrott mit 94% zu bewerten.



MW fan wa?^^ 94 ok wegen mir auch nur  91 oder 92 % aber is nunmal ein sau gutes spiel und die plattfrom auf die das game vertrieben wird hat nichts mit dem spiel ansich zu tun


----------



## johnny05 (30. Oktober 2011)

Typische Meinung eines dümmlichen inkompetenten BLÖD-Mitarbeiters.
Dieser Bericht sollte eher auf die CoD-Reihe passen.


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

Timy1984 schrieb:


> http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-Tests-PC-Battlefield-3-Review-PS3-Xbox-360-6560637.html
> 
> hmmmmm



dir ist aber bewußt daß die cbs und die tageszeitung bild unterschiedliche redaktionen haben und somit unterschiedliche meinungen, ansichten etc auftreten können?

oder kommt es auch bei dir vor, daß eine deiner meinungsäußerungen damit gekontert wurde, daß dein gegenüber sagte "momentmal - deine schwester sieht es aber so und so,,,," 

aber mal außen vor, daß sie die pcg nicht über den schrägen gebrauch der deutschen sprache echauffieren sollte - wie oft hab ich auf der seite hier schon hanebüchene wortkonstruktionen in den news und besonders in newstiteln gelesen - was ist denn "fachlich" falsch an computer totschieß spiel - es ist ein computer bzw videospiel in dem es primär um das ausblasen des virtuellen lichts des gegenübers geht und das im gegenzug zu vielen anderen titeln (left4dead,ut,tribes,quake,teamfortress etc) bewußt auf einen "realistischen kriegs- und somit auch tötungs-touch" setzt - denn mir ist nicht bewußt daß man bei battlefield 3 recht viele "non lethal weapons" die ja im grunde auch zur modernen kriegsführung zählen zur auswahl hat...


----------



## SwonVIP (30. Oktober 2011)

Die gute alte Bild ;D
Aus allem eine Schlagzeile machen :/


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2011)

nich zu verwechseln mit FIFA12 dem tor-schieß-spiel...


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

SwonVIP schrieb:


> Die gute alte Bild ;D
> Aus allem eine Schlagzeile machen :/


 
mal anders herum gedacht - da gibt ea eine bestimmt nicht kleine summe geld aus um mit panzern auf den sonst recht stark befahrenen straßen im londoner zentrum rum gurken zu können - was meinst du wie blöd die aus der wäsche schauen würden - wenn sie durch diese kostspielige pr aktion * keine * schlagzeilen bekommen hätten?

"aus allem" ne schlagzeile machen ist daher komplett falsch - es war mehr als nur einkalkuliert, daß man schlagzeilen erzeugte, es war beabsichtig und gewünscht


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> nich zu verwechseln mit FIFA12 dem tor-schieß-spiel...


 stimmt doch auch - in der fifa reihe hat man im gegensatz zu pes reihe meist deutlich mehr tore geschossen - pes ist ein fussball videospiel - fifa ein tor schieß spiel


----------



## cosmix (30. Oktober 2011)

Fachlich Inkompetent ist diese Betitelung aber nicht. "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" trifft es doch eigentlich ganz gut. Die settings auf 'Ultra' lassen auch meine Hardware am Limit fahren. Mich wundert es da mehr, daß die Bild garnicht den durchaus realistischen digitalen Tod meiner Gegner als Aufmacher nimmt!


----------



## Tjlostbob (30. Oktober 2011)

Fern liegt es mir eigentlich gerade die Bild Zeitung zu verteidigen, aber ich denke das ist ein wenig der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Bild alles eindeutscht. - Sicher hätte man das besser machen können, andererseits hätte die Bild auch einfach Killerspiel schreiben können und die Kundschaft wäre zu frieden. Meckert ausnahmsweise nicht zu doll... vielleicht versuchen sie sich ja zu bessern... (O.k. ich glaub's nicht)


----------



## guukkoo (30. Oktober 2011)

Letztes Jahr Black Ops in den Himmel gelobt, jetzt Battlefield 3 als Totschieß-Spiel bezeichnen, willkommen bei BLÖD *hust* BILD...


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Oktober 2011)

cosmix schrieb:


> Fachlich Inkompetent ist diese Betitelung aber nicht. "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" trifft es doch eigentlich ganz gut. Die settings auf 'Ultra' lassen auch meine Hardware am Limit fahren. Mich wundert es da mehr, daß die Bild garnicht den durchaus realistischen digitalen Tod meiner Gegner als Aufmacher nimmt!


 
 Nice, hab ich bei dem Wort auch erst gedacht, dennoch...


Mal abgesehen von Lags die mir das Spiel mittlerweile leider doch vermiesen und praktisch unspielbar machen, nachdem ich am Anfang keine hatte läuft mein BF selbst auf Ultra noch flüssig wenn ich "echtes" AA auf Nein lasse und Post AA einfach auf niedrig oder Mittel stelle.
Anfangs war ich da noch schonend mit meiner HD5850 umgegangen und habe alles brav auf Mittel belassen, aber wie es aussieht war das unnötig.  
(Flüssig heisst in diesem Fall 29(min)fps rauf bis über die 60ig fps, bei jedem anderen Spiel merkt man die Einbrüche weil das Spiel träger wird, hier ist das irgendwie nicht der Fall. )


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub 90% der bevölkerung scheißen eh schon drauf, was die bild schreibt. traurig nur, dass die es selber noch nicht mitbekommen haben...


----------



## Egersdorfer (30. Oktober 2011)

Was soll denn bitte ein "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" sein?

Computer leben nicht, können also auch nicht "totgeschossen" werden. Jeder Erstklässler hat mehr Sprachverständnis und Gefühl. Wie kann ein Mensch, der sich rühmt keiner geistigen Behinderung zu unterfallen, derartig schlecht formulieren. Abstoßend.


----------



## endmaster (30. Oktober 2011)

Tot-schieß-Spiel klingt wie von nem 8 Jährigen geschrieben. Egal, die BILD ist sowieso der größte Rotz...
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Panzer Aktion kontrovers diskutiert werden würde. Fand die Aktion einfach nur genial; zumal ja auch die gesamte Ernsthaftigkeit rausgenommen wird, indem sie das Ding Tanksi nennnen...


----------



## abe15 (30. Oktober 2011)

Mir tun nur die Leute leid, die die Bild lesen. Wer RTL guckt und dazu diese Zeitung liest - der ist wirklich nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (30. Oktober 2011)

Und schon hat die Bild ihr Ziel erreicht: Alle regen sich auf, klicken es an und die Bild verdient sich daran blöd. Nehmt so einen Mist nicht ernst, die wollen Skandale erzeugen, falls ihr es immer noch nicht verstanden habt.


----------



## Rainer1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich glaub 90% der bevölkerung scheißen eh schon drauf, was die bild schreibt. traurig nur, dass die es selber noch nicht mitbekommen haben...


 
Das glaube ich leider nicht, ich denke dass die Bild nach wie vor Meinungsmacher Nr. 1 ist. Und es ist nicht so, dass die Bild eine Zeitung ist, die ausschliesslich von der "Unterschicht" gelesen wird. Ich war schon bei Vorstellungsgesprächen in größeren Firmen, da liegt das Teil beim Geschäftsführer oder beim Leiter der Personalabteilung auf dem Tisch.


----------



## theking2502 (30. Oktober 2011)

Vorab ich liebe Ballerspiele und ich spiele auch gerne mal Spiele mit bis ins lecherliche überzogene Gewalt, dennoch finde ich die Aktion in London nicht "SO" dufte. Einerseits ist es "nur" Werbung für das Spiel, andererseits ist es auch Kriegsmachenerieverhärlichend. Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## theking2502 (30. Oktober 2011)

Rainer1982 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich leider nicht, ich denke dass die Bild nach wie vor Meinungsmacher Nr. 1 ist. Und es ist nicht so, dass die Bild eine Zeitung ist, die ausschliesslich von der "Unterschicht" gelesen wird. Ich war schon bei Vorstellungsgesprächen in größeren Firmen, da liegt das Teil beim Geschäftsführer oder beim Leiter der Personalabteilung auf dem Tisch.



Zwei Dinge, wenn die Bild Meinungsmacher Nr. 1 wäre, würden die nicht so Exsessiv Werbung für sich machen, denn das macht nur ein Medium mit zu wenig verkauften Exemplaren.
2. Viele Firmen setzen den Bewerber wärend des Gespräches kleinen Tests aus. Weiß von einem Kolegen, dass sie in seiner Firma die Bewerber grundsätzlich 10 Minuten warten lassen um zu sehen welche Zeitung er sich nimmt, die im Warteraum ausgelegt sind.
Und nur weil sie da liegt heist dass nicht, dass er sie Liest. Bei einigen Menschen stehen Bücher im Regal und die sind auch nur Deko^^


----------



## DasFaultier (30. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wer RTL guckt und dazu diese Zeitung liest - der ist wirklich nicht mehr zu retten.



this.


----------



## Nesquick_John (30. Oktober 2011)

bild halt. die haben eh schon verschissen bis in die steinzeit


----------



## TIEbreaker (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja, lieber ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel als ein Realitäts-Totschieß-Lauf... und an solchen geilt sich die BILD ja noch mehr auf... die zugehörigen Leser natürlich auch. Oder an realen Kriegen. Oder Seuchen. Oder irgendwas anderem unter dem die Menschheit leidet. Jetzt frage ich mich: Was ist besser? Gewaltorgien mit realem Hintergrund zu Unterhaltungszwecken nutzen (morgens zum Kaffee: die BILD) ... oder das ganze auf n virtuelles Schlachtfeld transferieren und dafür ein wenig Sensationsgeilheit einbüßen? tsstssstsss armes Deutschland...


----------



## Diezel (30. Oktober 2011)

ich bin ein anständiger bürger und habe mir dieses schreckliche "Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" nicht gekauft.
wo kann ich meinen orden abholen?


----------



## TIEbreaker (30. Oktober 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Vorab ich liebe Ballerspiele und ich spiele auch gerne mal Spiele mit bis ins lecherliche überzogene Gewalt, dennoch finde ich die Aktion in London nicht "SO" dufte. Einerseits ist es "nur" Werbung für das Spiel, andererseits ist es auch Kriegsmachenerieverhärlichend. Ist halt meine Meinung.



Wobei 3 für EA durch London rollende Panzer gleichzeitig 3 Panzer weniger im nahen Osten sind... hmmmm...


----------



## Xell1987 (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Bildzeitung ist eh das Papier nicht wert auf das sie gedruckt ist. Ich wette mit euch dass BLÖD früher oder später Werbung für das Spiel machen wird (genau wie bei GTA3 der Fall war)


----------



## smartcarpa (30. Oktober 2011)

mir geht das sowas von am arsch vorbei was dieses dreckige lügenblatt schreibt!


----------



## lolxd999 (30. Oktober 2011)

Da schreibt eine blöde Zeitung über ein blödes Spiel das blöde Spieler dazu verleitet blödeagressive Dinge zu tuen , so wie es die blöde Poltik behauptet.
Das find ich ganz schön blöd.


----------



## Col-Oliver (30. Oktober 2011)

Wusste garnicht, dass in BF3 Computer totgeschossen werden ... genausowenig war mir bekannt, dass BILD Redakteure Formulierungen von 3. Klässlern verwenden dürfen ...


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eher für  "Computerpixel-Wegklick-Spiel"


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte noch fraglich ergänzen wie das eigentlich is, wenn man in Windows ein Fenster zumacht? Also isses dann tot? Weil es ist ja weg, nachdem ich den Cursor auf das rote X bewegt habe und linke Maus klicke. (Vorausgesetzt man trifft das rote X)
Da bin dan ich dan auf jeden Fall ein (Pixel)Mörder.


----------



## HMCpretender (30. Oktober 2011)

Finde den Begriff gar nicht so abwegig. Man hätte es auch einfach als "Schieß-Spiel" bezeichnen können aber man versucht ja meistens den Gegner zu töten, zudem könnte man sich leicht verlesen und es als "Scheiß-Spiel" verstehen.


----------



## SupaGrowby (30. Oktober 2011)

Und sowas kommt von der Bildzeitung. Wer die Bild ernst nimmt hat eh verloren und kann sich einweisen lassen.


----------



## Oelf (30. Oktober 2011)

wer sich die bild mal genauer anschaut wird feststellen das dort zu recht kein "zeitung" mehr steht


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Finde den Begriff gar nicht so abwegig. Man hätte es auch einfach als "Schieß-Spiel" bezeichnen können aber man versucht ja meistens den Gegner zu töten, zudem könnte man sich leicht verlesen und es als "Scheiß-Spiel" verstehen.


 
Man versucht doch niemanden zu töten.
Es gibt Hobbyschützen die gehen (mit echten Waffen) auf den Schiessplatz und versuchen mehr Tontauben zu treffen als die anderen,
einfach um zu zeigen daß sie besser sind als andere.
Und dann gibt es Computerspieler die gehen in ein Computerprogramm welches virtuelle Ziele generiert die von echten Menschen
gesteuert werden, und diese virtuellen Ziele muß man schneller treffen als der andere,
einfach um zu zeigen daß man besser ist als andere, wo wird da jemand getötet?


----------



## yRG7oned (30. Oktober 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> dir ist aber bewußt daß die cbs und die tageszeitung bild unterschiedliche redaktionen haben und somit unterschiedliche meinungen, ansichten etc auftreten können?
> 
> oder kommt es auch bei dir vor, daß eine deiner meinungsäußerungen damit gekontert wurde, daß dein gegenüber sagte "momentmal - deine schwester sieht es aber so und so,,,,"
> 
> aber mal außen vor, daß sie die pcg nicht über den schrägen gebrauch der deutschen sprache echauffieren sollte - wie oft hab ich auf der seite hier schon hanebüchene wortkonstruktionen in den news und besonders in newstiteln gelesen - was ist denn "fachlich" falsch an computer totschieß spiel - es ist ein computer bzw videospiel in dem es primär um das ausblasen des virtuellen lichts des gegenübers geht und das im gegenzug zu vielen anderen titeln (left4dead,ut,tribes,quake,teamfortress etc) bewußt auf einen "realistischen kriegs- und somit auch tötungs-touch" setzt - denn mir ist nicht bewußt daß man bei battlefield 3 recht viele "non lethal weapons" die ja im grunde auch zur modernen kriegsführung zählen zur auswahl hat...



Computer-Totschieß-Spiel suggeriert das der einzige Sin in dem Spiel das töten von etwas ist. Und das ist de facto einfach falsch, Battlefield ist für Conquest und Bad Company ist für Rush bekannt, wo nicht das Töten im Vordergrund steht.

Non leathal weapons wird vom Militär im Kriegsfall nicht eingesetzt, warum sollte es dann in Battlefield in ein Kriegs Szenario eingefügt werden?


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab meinen PC noch nich totgeschossen mit meiner Battlefield 3 Kopie.

o_O


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich glaub 90% der bevölkerung scheißen eh schon drauf, was die bild schreibt. traurig nur, dass die es selber noch nicht mitbekommen haben...


 
Laut Wikipedia wird die BILD von 17,9 Prozent der deutschen Gesamtbevölkerung ab 14 Jahren gelesen. 
Das ist leider schon eine ganze Menge 
Ich kenne selber genug Leute die dieses Schundblatt regelmäßig lesen und den Artikeln auch noch Glauben schenken.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. Oktober 2011)

"Computer-Totschieß-Spiel" made my day  aber sie haben recht: bf3 würde meinen pc killen, würde ich das auf diesem spielen^^

Computerbild: Ein Menschen-Verblödungs-Blatt (by me)^^


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde den Begriff lustig, aber der Begriff ist natürlich irreführend, BF3 ist nur zu einem 1/4 ein Totschieß-Spiel, des weiteren ist es ja noch ein Totstech-, Totfahr- und Totspreng-Spiel.


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Man versucht doch niemanden zu töten.
> Es gibt Hobbyschützen die gehen (mit echten Waffen) auf den Schiessplatz und versuchen mehr Tontauben zu treffen als die anderen,
> einfach um zu zeigen daß sie besser sind als andere.
> Und dann gibt es Computerspieler die gehen in ein Computerprogramm welches virtuelle Ziele generiert die von echten Menschen
> ...



bei tontauben wird ja im gegensatz zu battlefield 3 nicht sehr viel mühe darauf verwendet das ziel wie eine lebensform (in dem beispiel mensch) aussehen zu lassen daher paßt für mich der vergleich nicht - beim sportschießen "tötet" man nicht, man "zerstört" optisch einen gegenstand

na und mit deinen beispiel mit dem "zeigen daß man besser ist" kann man sachen wie quake, ut etc erklären da es dort primär auf das geschick des spielers ankommt - bei battlefield seh ich da die sportliche komponente nicht - panzer gegen fußsoldat,  campender sniper gegen sonstwen usw - da ist in meinen augen kein sportlicher wettkampf zwischen denen ausmachbar

und als was promoted dice sein spiel? bei ut, bei tribes usw hatten die entwickler dem setting stets einen "sportlichen" touch gegeben, dice will sein werk als "kriegssimulation" angesehen haben oder?

das soll jetzt nicht in die richtung gehen ob "kriegsspiele" ethisch sind usw das macht jeder mit sich selbst aus und ich hab kein problem damit sowas zu spielen - ich finde es nur schräg - daß auf der einen seite ein produkt explizit aufs kriegssetting setzt und allen sind damit einverstanden aber beim begriff "tötung" sind auf einmal großteile dünnhäutig und wollen das in keinem kontex zu ihrem spiel haben - das ist wie gesagt schräg


----------



## Servicehans (30. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Panzer durch London. Mal ganz ehrlich, wie bescheuert is dass denn?? Ich schäme mich regelrecht zu den Leuten zu gehören, die Battlefield spielen.


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

yRG7oned schrieb:


> Computer-Totschieß-Spiel suggeriert das der einzige Sin in dem Spiel das töten von etwas ist. Und das ist de facto einfach falsch, Battlefield ist für Conquest und Bad Company ist für Rush bekannt, wo nicht das Töten im Vordergrund steht.
> 
> Non leathal weapons wird vom Militär im Kriegsfall nicht eingesetzt, warum sollte es dann in Battlefield in ein Kriegs Szenario eingefügt werden?



der hauptbestandteil des spiels ist doch immer noch die auslöschung der gegner - man muss x gegner töten um einen flaggenpunkt zu erobern, kills werden auch belohnt da es punkte gibt usw
und von der terminulogie her - man muss viel "totschießen" um das übergeordnete ziel, die flaggeneroberung etc zu bewältigen - daher totschießspiel, analog zum fussball und zum handball wo die bezeichnung daher kommt, daß man mit dem fuss bzw der hand arbeiten muss um das übergeordnete ziel "tor" zu erreichen

ich habe bis jetzt noch keine partie von battlefield erlebt wo leute durch geschicktes umlaufen der gegner bestimmte punkte erobern konnten (weil ja die punkte in der regel verteidigt werden  ) oder wenn eben betäubungswaffen eingesetzt werden um den punkt zu erobern - dann wäre es kein totschieß spiel


----------



## Chazer (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich zu Fußball "Ball-Kick-Spiel" sage, hört sich das auch irgendwie scheiße an


----------



## BeiserSchwab (30. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> MW fan wa?^^ 94 ok wegen mir auch nur  91 oder 92 % aber is nunmal ein sau gutes spiel und die plattfrom auf die das game vertrieben wird hat nichts mit dem spiel ansich zu tun



Nein...CoD Hasser und Bf2 Vergötterer...und jetzt denk mal scharf drüber nach wieso ich sage dass BF3 Casual-Schrott ist.


----------



## der-jan (30. Oktober 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu Fußball "Ball-Kick-Spiel" sage, hört sich das auch irgendwie scheiße an


natürlich - denn jeder würde annehmen du sprichst von hackysack


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin nun wirklich kein Freund der Bild-Zeitung, aber nur weil ein einzelner freier Mitarbeiter sowas schreibt ist das noch lange nicht die Meinung des Verlags und/oder Vorstands. 
Hier wird nämlich z.B. nahezu überschwänglich BF3 in den Himmel gehoben:
http://www.bild.de/spiele/spiele-test/battlefield-3/actionspiel-ego-shooter-battlefield-3-test-20677006.bild.html

Auch hier auf der Website - nichts für ungut PCG - gab es oft genug unqualifizierte Beiträge und Berichterstattung. Also lieber nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (30. Oktober 2011)

lol das bild


----------



## Kuomo (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen 80% der Bild-Leser zocken Computer-Totschieß-Spiele selbst


----------



## ceemao (30. Oktober 2011)

bevor man solche spiele verbieten sollte sollte man bild verbieten


----------



## Para911 (30. Oktober 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Hier wird nämlich z.B. nahezu überschwänglich BF3 in den Himmel gehoben:
> Im Test: „Battlefield 3“ nimmt „Call of Duty“ ins Visier - Spiele-Test - Bild.de


 

Der Teil wird meines Wissens nach von der ComputerBild Spiele gestellt, also im Prinzip gutgewillte Menschen, die nur den falschen Arbeitgeber haben.
Das sind 2 Unterschiedliche Redaktionen/Resorts vom Axel Springer Verlag.
Das was da auf Bild.de steht, ist im Prinzip direkt im Bösen Zentrum entstanden, wo nur böse Menschen arbeiten


----------



## DrProof (30. Oktober 2011)

also wenn ich meine spielerfahrung außen vor lasse und unwichtige sachen wie das wiederbeleben von mitspielern und aufmunitionieren und panzer fahren, dann ist BF3 nichts anderes als ein TotschiessSpiel... 
Alle nebensächliche Sachen werden eh nur von einem Minimum der Spieler getan.. und wenn leute nun mit taktischen elementen kommen... Die gibts im Public nicht und wird es auch nie geben!


----------



## endmaster (30. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoqEyGFvuB0

Sagt glaub ich alles über die Bild


----------



## Para911 (30. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Die gibts im Public nicht und wird es auch nie geben!


 
Es reicht, wenn du 1 Squad mit Leuten, die du kennst und Teamspeak hast...das funktioniert doch schon recht gut. Damit kann man schon ne Runde gewinnen. Mit 2 Squads, die zusammen im TS hängen kannst ud jede Runde gewinnen. Problemlos.


----------



## UthaSnake (30. Oktober 2011)

War das nicht klar das die Bild über BF3 herziehen würde?!??!? ^^

Wenn alle nachm Mund der Presse reden/schreiben, dann ist es gerade die Bild, die das NICHT(!) tut und provozieren will!

mehr will dieses Käseblatt einfach nicht!
provozieren! Auffallen!!!!

Wer die Bild ENSTHAFT liest, hat auch ERNSTHAFT einen an der Klatsche ^^


----------



## HardCoreStyler (30. Oktober 2011)

Bild Zeitung? Was oder wer ist Bild? Bild lesen ist geistige Vergewaltigung!!!


----------



## Ballaburger (30. Oktober 2011)

Was will man da auch anderes erwarten???  Bildzeitung : Ein Schundblatt von dummen Menschen, für dumme Menschen!


----------



## Haggi20 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hm, ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel. Also werden arme unschuldige Computer totgeschossen? Haben diese denn jemanls gelebt? Und wo ist das Problem, manche Leute werfen aus Wut Maus oder Monitor gegen die Wand. Ist dies dann auch ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel?


----------



## Saberclaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Verantwortlichen der Bildzeitung als dumm zu bezeichnen finde ich undurchdacht. Die sind sogar ziemlich klever wenns darum geht der breiten (dummen) Masse ihre News schmackhaft zu machen. Und worauf die Mehrheit steht beweißt dieser Artikel einmal mehr.

Bin blos enttäuscht, dass der Bild hier auf pcgames.de überhaupt Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird. Von der Bild erwarte ich nichts anderes als dass sie Schund produziert.
Was mich allerdings sehr wundert ist, dass die Bild nicht folgenden oder ähnlichen Titel für ihren Artikel genommen hat:
"Skandal! Panzerfahrt in London als Killerspiel-Werbung! - Droht ein Schwergeschützangriff in Deutschlands Schulen?!"


----------



## SchumiFan99 (30. Oktober 2011)

Na die einzigen die Schund produzieren sind doch Publisher die solche Spiele doch überhaupt auf den Markt bringen. Wir hatten unseren Krieg. Und dann damit Werbung zu machen mit nem Panzer finde ich doch echt assi. Hoffentlich kommt bald der 3 Weltkrieg damit solche Menschen die solche spiele herstellen wieder zur besinnung kommen. Das Beste ist aber wenn es passiert das wir dann gar nicht mehr da sind um so nen scheiß zu spielen.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (30. Oktober 2011)

Amoklauf im Rechenzentrum:
Hunderte ahnungsloser Computer totgeschossen. Täter soll nach ersten Gerüchten in seiner Freizeit viel Zeit mit den sogenannten Computer-Totschieß-Spielen verbracht haben.


----------



## dickdurstig (30. Oktober 2011)

das bildzeitung immer noch nachrichten kriegt ich dachte scheisdreck von denen sei man gewöhnt
schlechter als das spiel selbst ist nur die miese berichterstattung der bild "computer-tod-schiess-spiel" was soll mir das sagen? zerschiessts mein pc wenn ichs spiele?
schiess ich im spiel computer tod? oder war der redakteur so besoffen, dass er nochnichtmal das word killerspiel oder amokläufer benutzen konnte?
haben die wie immer irgendjemand aus der zeit vor dem mauerbau damit beauftragt einen artikel über jugendkultur zu schreiben?
oder glaubt alice schwarzer jetzt auch sie sei nichtnur ne emanza (betonung auf glaub) sondern auch spezialistin für computerspiele?
alles fragen die selbst der springer-verlag wohl nicht beantworten kann aber gut die kennen ja eh immer nur 2 antworten:
runter mit den stuern! und der gutti war doch der beste ist doch ne hetzkampagne gegen den....
die sprechen von geschamckloser werbung aber nackte vollbusige gleich nach einem artikel von der dummen kuh schwarzer zu postieren, die frauen dazu bringen will für ihre rechte (rofl ich kann nemma) einzustehen ist die feine englische art

ich bleib bei meinem alten motto und glaub der bild nochnichtmal das datum


----------



## tryffel (30. Oktober 2011)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Amoklauf im Rechenzentrum:
> Hunderte ahnungsloser Computer totgeschossen. Täter soll nach ersten Gerüchten in seiner Freizeit viel Zeit mit den sogenannten Computer-Totschieß-Spielen verbracht haben.


 Haha, sehr gut. Danke, du hast mir grad nen schönen Lachflash verpasst. D


----------



## FrankMoers (30. Oktober 2011)

tryffel schrieb:


> Haha, sehr gut. Danke, du hast mir grad nen schönen Lachflash verpasst. D


 
Mir auch, danke.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> das bildzeitung immer noch nachrichten *kriegt* ich dachte *scheisdreck* von denen sei man gewöhnt
> schlechter als das spiel selbst ist nur die miese berichterstattung der bild "computer-*tod*-schiess-spiel" was soll mir das sagen? zerschiessts mein pc wenn ichs spiele?
> schiess ich im spiel computer* tod*? oder war der redakteur so besoffen, dass er *nochnichtmal* das *word *killerspiel oder amokläufer benutzen konnte?
> haben die wie immer *irgendjemand* aus der zeit vor dem mauerbau damit beauftragt einen artikel über jugendkultur zu schreiben?
> ...



Deine "Rechtschreibung" und "Grammatik" sowie der Satzbau und der dümmliche Kommentar über Frauenrechte läßt vermuten, das Du entweder ein Schulabgänger Klasse 5 bist oder ein schlecht integrierter Ausländer, der keine Ahnung von der deutschen Sprache und deutschen Rechten (JA FRAUEN HABEN HIER RECHTE) hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2011)

Solche Gewaltspiele sind ja auch gefährlich. Seitdem das in den Medien gebracht wird, traue ich mich kaum noch in mein Computerzimmer. Aus Angst, die könnten mich jederzeit anfallen. Zur Sicherheit hab ich den ganzen Spieleverpackungen einen Maulkorb verpasst. Das sollte zumindest erstmal helfen.

Und die heutige Gewalt und die ganzen Tot-ihr-mich-virtuell-schießt-mich-spawn-wieder Spiele sind doch schlimmer und tragen zur immer höheren Gewalt bei. Ich meine, im Mittelalter gabs doch nur Enthauptungen, Folterungen, das ist doch nichts gegenüber dem was wir heute ertragen müssen vor dem Monitor.

Demnächst wird bestimmt wieder ein alter Profess0r daher kommen und das Ganze bestätigen. Ich meine, die Kerle sind meist so alt, die haben mit den Dinosauriern Topf schlagen und mit den Neanderthalern Karten gespielt, die haben so viel Erfahrung, die müssen das einfach wissen.
Durch solche Studien, die sie immer hervorbringen, wurden 1492 schon die Steinschleuder und das Katapultschießen verboten.
Genau das wird auch mit den Tot-Ihr-Schießen-müssen Spielen passieren. Weg damit. Stattdessen werden Mord, Totschlag und Folterungen legalisiert. Man muss ja Prioritäten setzen.  Für die Freiheit, die Moral und den Anstand! Jawohl!


----------



## con47 (30. Oktober 2011)

FrankMoers schrieb:


> Mir auch, danke.


 
Mir ebenfalls


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge, wenn die Bild Meinungsmacher Nr. 1 wäre, würden die nicht so Exsessiv Werbung für sich machen, denn das macht nur ein Medium mit zu wenig verkauften Exemplaren.
> 2. Viele Firmen setzen den Bewerber wärend des Gespräches kleinen Tests aus. Weiß von einem Kolegen, dass sie in seiner Firma die Bewerber grundsätzlich 10 Minuten warten lassen um zu sehen welche Zeitung er sich nimmt, die im Warteraum ausgelegt sind.
> Und nur weil sie da liegt heist dass nicht, dass er sie Liest. Bei einigen Menschen stehen Bücher im Regal und die sind auch nur Deko^^


 
Es tut mir leid Deine Behauptungen schlicht als inakkurat betiteln zu müssen.  Wieso sieht man so viel Werbung von ... Apple,... M$,....COD,.... GTA,.... oder Audi? Weil sie zu wenig verkaufen 

Der zweite Teil ist nicht inkorrekt, dennoch nur teilweise. Viele Leute in gehobenen Positionen lesen die Bild, sei es aus Interesse, wegen Belustigung oder einfach um zu wissen worüber sich die Leute unterhalten. Als Chef ist es gut zu wissen was im Spiegel steht, dennoch hilfreich auch zu wissen was in der Bild steht, allerings aus anderen Gründen


----------



## JeremyClarkson (30. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich ist Battlefield 3 ein Totschieß-Spiel. Und nicht nur das. Sollte man des Schießens müde werden kann man auch ein Totspreng-, Totstech- oder Totfahrspiel daraus machen, um nur einige Möglichkeiten zu nennen. Wenn man wirklich gut ist, dann kann daraus auch ein Totverschüttet- oder Totgeflogenundüberlebt-Spiel werden. Das bedarf allerdings einiger Übung. Und überhaupt - wer würde denn ein Spiel kaufen, in dem all das nicht möglich ist? Von all denen, die minderjährig sind und intollerante Eltern haben einmal abgesehen, niemand.
Ach, was solls. Ich werde mich jetzt wichtigeren Dingen widmen. Mir ist nämlich gerade eingefallen, dass auch totschneidbrennen und eventuell totdefibrillieren möglich ist. Und mir ist es egal, dass DICE das verneint hat. Ich werde es trotzdem probieren!


----------



## JeremyClarkson (30. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eigentlich gar kein Panzer. Das ist ein MTW. Und die Dinger sind bloß aus Aluminium. Da geht eine Kugel aus einem G3 durch wie das Messer durch die Butter...

edit: Mist. Hab nicht den Zitieren-Knopf gedrückt. Sehr ärgerlich. Jetzt macht der Kommentar natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man weiß, dass er sich auf Kommentare mit dem Inhalt "...mit einem Panzer durch London fahren..." bezieht.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (30. Oktober 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> bei tontauben wird ja im gegensatz zu battlefield 3 nicht sehr viel mühe darauf verwendet das ziel wie eine lebensform (in dem beispiel mensch) aussehen zu lassen daher paßt für mich der vergleich nicht - beim sportschießen "tötet" man nicht, man "zerstört" optisch einen gegenstand...



Hahaha. Ich stell mir jetzt gerade vor, wie dieses Taubenschleuderding da schaufensterpuppenänliche Figuren in voller Montur in den Himmel schießt und die ganzen Hobbyschützen und sonst wer ihren Schrot da hinterher rotzen. Ein herrliches Bild. Das sollte man mal filmisch festhalten!


----------



## Fresh1981 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute das ist die BILD da erwartet ihr doch nicht etwa was mit geistiger Substanz oder!?! Aber ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel? Wahnsinn!
Wie alt ist der Redakteur? Mir fällt dazu einfach nichts mehr ein! selten so gelacht


----------



## kolb84 (31. Oktober 2011)

die bild ist das letzte. unumstritten. allerdings haben sie recht. was ist es denn bitte sonst. ein strategisches computer-tot-schieß-spiel? lasst ma die kirche im dorf. 
und auserdem weis jeder depp. dass schlechte publicity besser ist als gar keine. war einfach nur billige werbung für EA.


----------



## der-jan (31. Oktober 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute das ist die BILD da erwartet ihr doch nicht etwa was mit geistiger Substanz oder!?! Aber ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel? Wahnsinn!
> Wie alt ist der Redakteur? Mir fällt dazu einfach nichts mehr ein! selten so gelacht



Du kannst ruhig mal annehmen, daß gutbezahlte Redakteure, egal ob nun bei Bild oder bei Computec die deutsche Sprache recht gut beherrschen, daher ist es falsch von einer Wortschöpfung auf das (geistige) Alter des Schreibers zu schließen 
Die Wahl der Worte richtet sich nach dem was der Redakteur angeistigem Potenzial in seinen Lesern vermutet - deren Intellekt soll mit seinen Worten angesprochen, abgeholt werden - sie sollen erreicht werden.

Und bevor sich da jetzt einer über die Bildleser lustig macht (ja dazu zählen auch Leute jenseits der 40 oder der 50, die mit Videospielphrasen nix anfangen können und für die es halt mit solchen Worten untergebrochen wird) - lest nochmal mit offenen Augen die mitunter ulkige Wortwahl hier bei Computec  dann bekommt ihr ne Vorstellung wie ihr "eingeschätzt" werdet


----------



## HerrKarl (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Bildzeitung schreibt Schwachsinn.

Mehr Nachrichten um 11.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Battlefield 3 ein Totschieß-Spiel. Und nicht nur das. Sollte man des Schießens müde werden kann man auch ein Totspreng-, Totstech- oder Totfahrspiel daraus machen, um nur einige Möglichkeiten zu nennen. Wenn man wirklich gut ist, dann kann daraus auch ein Totverschüttet- oder Totgeflogenundüberlebt-Spiel werden.





> Hahaha. Ich stell mir jetzt gerade vor, wie dieses Taubenschleuderding  da schaufensterpuppenänliche Figuren in voller Montur in den Himmel  schießt und die ganzen Hobbyschützen und sonst wer ihren Schrot da  hinterher rotzen. Ein herrliches Bild. Das sollte man mal filmisch  festhalten!


 

jaaa i like it


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute das ist die BILD da erwartet ihr doch nicht etwa was mit geistiger Substanz oder!?! Aber ein Computer-Totschieß-Spiel? Wahnsinn!
> Wie alt ist der Redakteur? Mir fällt dazu einfach nichts mehr ein! selten so gelacht


 
Die Bild ist ziemlich intelligent. Wieso sonst hat sie eine Auflage von anähernd 3 Millionen? Was sie tut ist ganz einfach - sie passt sich mit ihrer Wortwahl dem Intellekt der Bevölkerung an - was das Volk versteht das liest es auch. Es ist wahr daß die Auflage in den letzten Jahren etwas gesunken ist, aber daß ist im gesamten Pressemarkt (außer bei Landlust  ) der Fall. Da spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle, der geringste ist wohl daß der Intellekt der Bevölkerung gestiegen ist (eher das Gegenteil).


----------



## Fresh1981 (31. Oktober 2011)

kolb84 schrieb:


> die bild ist das letzte. unumstritten. allerdings haben sie recht. was ist es denn bitte sonst. ein strategisches computer-tot-schieß-spiel? lasst ma die kirche im dorf.
> und auserdem weis jeder depp. dass schlechte publicity besser ist als gar keine. war einfach nur billige werbung für EA.



Dennoch gibt es sicher bessere Umschreibungen als Tot-Schieß-Spiel! Also ich schieße sicher nicht auf Computer bei BF3


----------



## Fresh1981 (31. Oktober 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig mal annehmen, daß gutbezahlte Redakteure, egal ob nun bei Bild oder bei Computec die deutsche Sprache recht gut beherrschen, daher ist es falsch von einer Wortschöpfung auf das (geistige) Alter des Schreibers zu schließen
> Die Wahl der Worte richtet sich nach dem was der Redakteur angeistigem Potenzial in seinen Lesern vermutet - deren Intellekt soll mit seinen Worten angesprochen, abgeholt werden - sie sollen erreicht werden.
> 
> Und bevor sich da jetzt einer über die Bildleser lustig macht (ja dazu zählen auch Leute jenseits der 40 oder der 50, die mit Videospielphrasen nix anfangen können und für die es halt mit solchen Worten untergebrochen wird) - lest nochmal mit offenen Augen die mitunter ulkige Wortwahl hier bei Computec  dann bekommt ihr ne Vorstellung wie ihr "eingeschätzt" werdet


 
Danke Herr Lehrer


----------



## Gobbos (1. November 2011)

wenn die bild print und wat weiss ich medienlandschaft so bescheiden informiert, wieso sehen wir nicht die fachpresse mal ordentlich dagegenhalten? pcgame, gamestar usw...
was los da? selbst die computerbild spiele aus dem eigenen haus?

in meinen augen wird in der gamingfachpresse zuviel gehyped und selbst zu wenig gegen schlechte berichterstattung gemacht..

darum fand ich die gigaminireportage gegen RTL so toll. als die computermesse ins visier von rtl geriet. da hat man fachpresse gesehen, die nicht nur hyped und sich alles gefallen lies.. selbst rtl liess die reportage entfernen.

fachpresse sollte dementsprechend auch berichten und sich mit ihrer medienwirksamkeit wehren, da ihre beiträge dafür sorgen ob spiele gekauft werden oder nicht! lenken auch die kunden und käufer mit der art und weise eines Reviews...


----------

